# I think my hedgehog is horny!! NOT Suitable for children



## tscanio45 (Feb 20, 2010)

He humps... anything! I'll wake up in the morning and he is humping his cage. Ill take him outside and he'll hump the grass. And when I clean his cage there will be some white spots. Worst of all when I give him a bath I have to get cum off of his chest. Do any of your little boys do this??? My Hedgie is only 10 months old, and I'm starting to wonder if this is normal for his age, and will it ever stop?? Also, how can I prevent him from wanting to do this??


----------



## tscanio45 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: I think my hedgehog is horny!!*

OMG he was just humping me!!!


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: I think my hedgehog is horny!!*

There's a locked thread on hedgehog masturbation somewhere in this forum. Based on what I saw, it is pretty common with boys and there isn't much you can do to cut the behaviour except fix him as an extreme last resort.

I'm truly not looking forward to mine getting to that age... It sounds like they do it frequently to say the least


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I think it's pretty normal. My little escape artist is carrying on a torrid love affair with the satin sheets in my kid's room. Most of the time when he gets out, I find him sound asleep in a sticky sheet.

I don't think there's any way to discourage the behavior or stop it. I have male birds and they hump their perches and food dishes. Dogs of both genders will hump each other too...I think it's just a normal animal behavior.

I am thinking of putting a satin sheet in Spikey's cage...maybe he'll be too busy to escape anymore!


----------



## tscanio45 (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol he started a couple months ago, and it wasn't that often then. Now its ALL THE TIME!!!! He literally does it to anything, including his wheel, his bed liner, grass, and yesterday was me. I think it happens when something touches his underside. Its just gross to clean up. Lately I have to give him more baths (like 3 a month) because he ends up getting his junk on himself and it hardens on his chest. I hope this is just a stage and it stops soon.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I have one boy who enjoys himself. I've never seen him do it as he's rather private about these things. But I've found evidence in his fur and on the inside of his hedgiebags. 

I've asked hedgiedaddy to have a man-to-man talk with Tex about it; I've talked with Tex too. Told him it's natural for a hedgieboy to do that and I'm glad he feel secure enough to do so (he was a rescue), but to, please, try to get less of it on himself... to use his fleece. Seems since then, I've just been finding it on his hedgiebags and less on him. So, dunno, maybe have a talk with your little guy about when and where that kind of thing is appropriate. Maybe he'll understand. Or maybe he just figured out the connection between messies on him and mommy giving him an extra-long bath to remove it.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

tscanio45 said:


> Lol he started a couple months ago, and it wasn't that often then. Now its ALL THE TIME!!!! He literally does it to anything, including his wheel, his bed liner, grass, and yesterday was me. I think it happens when something touches his underside. Its just gross to clean up. Lately I have to give him more baths (like 3 a month) because he ends up getting his junk on himself and it hardens on his chest. I hope this is just a stage and it stops soon.


I wonder if you could just use a wet washcloth to gently wipe and clean his chest. That way you could do it without all the stress and drama of a bath.


----------



## Hollie_And_Hedgie (Aug 24, 2016)

My hedgehog is now 9 weeks old and I'm really not looking forward to this? John (named after John Watson in Sherlock) hates baths anyway. I've bathed him twice and he's bitten me both times. Good to know this will happen though so I'm prepared!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on threads before posting. This thread is from 2010.


----------

